# Clavical Break On the Mend



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

Post 7 weeks after surgery, my collarbone has healed, well, for the most part. The doctor gave me the okay to start biking and ride my motorcycle. It still aches so I won't be resuming all normal activities, no bench pressing 200 lbs just yet. The x-ray no longer shows a break, but the bone continues to heal as much as 3-6 months afterward.

Thanks to the rest of you who also posted their injuries and told their tales of woe. Hope you all also recover quickly.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i'm looking at the x-ray before i read your words and i'm thinking "i can't even see where the break is". second thought: i hope mine looks that good. i won't know till the end of the month but everything feels good.

good to hear it's going well. I've been riding for a few weeks now, feels fine. i just take it real easy on the downhills. i know if i crash i'm screwed. 

if you have a road bike i would start there. it sucks but it's 1000 times better than an indoor trainer. i didn't want to ride trails until i knew i would properly wrench on the handlebars if needed. 

my strength is pretty good, still have some work to do on the flexibility. i just started PT this week. 

is your pain mild at this point? still icing it? my biggest problem at this point is my shoulder. i either damaged something in my crash or something. right in the socket, sharp pain when i raise my arm about half way up. not good, and annoying because that was my good shoulder. 

don't worry about the bench press thing. i've never done 200lbs in my life. i was born without pecks.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

BENKD29 said:


> i'm looking at the x-ray before i read your words and i'm thinking "i can't even see where the break is". second thought: i hope mine looks that good. i won't know till the end of the month but everything feels good.
> 
> good to hear it's going well. I've been riding for a few weeks now, feels fine. i just take it real easy on the downhills. i know if i crash i'm screwed.
> 
> ...


Yes, the X-ray looked very good, no longer shows much in the way of a break. The bone healed quickly partly because when they plated it, everything lined up perfectly, no gaps at all. Even the first x-ray, one week after surgery, looked surprisingly good.

I think I will take a few laps on my hard tail around the neighborhood and then move up to the beginner trail at my usual riding spot but ride my full suspension bike to help soften the ride. There is even a bike demo day at the trails tomorrow, maybe I'll take out a fatback.

I've been doing PT starting one week after surgery, as soon as I was out of the sling. Today was my last day of PT, I hope, as the shoulder seems to be doing well. As for pain, it's been very low, a dull ache at times but not a lot overall. I've been sleeping better the last two weeks or so, the last few days I can even lay on my right side with not much discomfort. One set back though, I've had a bit of neck pain the last few days, something to do with muscles that connect into the collarbone area. Not been icing much, just at the end of a PT appt., they apply ice, and heat for my neck these last few times.

Range of motion is about 95%, my only limitation is when I try to reach across my body to grab my left shoulder, that movement is not as good as it was prior to the injury. The rest is very good. Some tightness due to the incision and the usual numbness below the incision.

It's been a shorter road to recover than my tibia/fibula break I had in December, but still something I'd rather not experience again.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

10 mile ride this morning and everything is fine. So it took about 7 weeks after surgery for me to get back on the bike and start riding the trails again. I suppose that's not bad overall. My Camelback didn't even bother me at all which is something I was concerned about given the strap sits right on the collarbone.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad to hear you're back on the bike and healing up!

I'm still dealing with a broken collarbone, coming up on 6 weeks on Monday. I opted to let it heal naturally as the break wasn't too bad, but I can't help but think about whether or not surgery would have helped it heal up quicker. Outside of riding again (hopefully another week or two), I just want to get out of these clavicle straps! And get back to driving a manual car lol.

I'll find out Monday, hoping for some good news.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

With surgery I was back driving my 6-spd manual one week after surgery, just as soon as I was out of the sling. Given my bone was in 5 pieces, I really had not choice but to have them do the "Open Reduction Internal Fixation" on the bone. At least you won't be dealing with a scar and numbness, as long as it all heals fine for you, the longer recovery could be worthwhile down the road.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I broke my collarbone on the 7th of july last year, the docs wanted to let it heal naturally; but after three months of wearing a sling or the figure-8 it had not so I got the surgery done. One and a half months post-surgery I could do everything I had done prior to the break.

My doc mentioned that after the screws and such have set in the bone (2 weeks) the connection is stronger than what just the bone would be. So it would be completely up to me and my own threshold on what I wanted to do from there on out.

Having experienced both options, should it ever happen again I'm not leaving the ER until I get the surgery.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

It's been about 9 weeks since the surgery and things are getting back to normal. The one thing I wish would improve is the numbness below the incision. I'm sure that's going to require several months to get sensation back in that area.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

yesterday I was doing one of my favorite runs,,, one that I've done hundreds of times. took a corner to fast for the loose conditions ended up in a two wheel drift I couldn't recover from. I fought it instead of laying the bike down and when the tyres gripped it launched me back across the trail into a dirt and rock bank head and shoulder first dislodging a pumpkin sized boulder with my head and jaw. don't think I was 100% out but had my bell rung big time. Took a couple minutes and finished the run. Did a fifteen minute climb to the trail head of the final decent back to my truck. About three minutes into my decent my shoulder gave out once hitting the first bumpy section in a heap of pain and crashed at low speed as I was just limping back to my truck.

thank god there were a couple riders behind me who saw the pain I was in. they helped me get back to my truck loaded my bike for me and I drove myself to the hospital. Turned out I snapped my Clavical in half, Dr showed me the X-ray. All they did was give me a shot of morphine a shoulder brace and told me a specialist from Whistler will call with an appointment.

My question is for those with experience,,,, should I insist on having the bone surgically mended even if he says it's a clean break and will heal on its own. Right now I swear I can feel things moving around in that area and it kinda hurts. Makes me wonder how well it would heal on its own with what feels like movement of the bones.


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

So I broke my collarbone 3months ago, now I'm having surgery in 2days Any1 any advice? I'm terrified of this ha


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

jasoncruise89 said:


> So I broke my collarbone 3months ago, now I'm having surgery in 2days Any1 any advice? I'm terrified of this ha


You might have issues peeing for the first few hours after the surgery, so don't freak out if it doesn't work 

Never walk anywhere without a sling until the doc says you can, the bone around the screws take about two weeks to heal. Before that movement can loosen them.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jasoncruise89 said:


> So I broke my collarbone 3months ago, now I'm having surgery in 2days Any1 any advice? I'm terrified of this ha


don't worry, it will be ok. it's no big deal. you may feel ill when you wake up from surgery but that's normal, it goes away. they'll give you drugs for the pain which isn't too bad. ice it as much as you can, and DON'T try to do too much for the first 2-3 weeks. especially the first 5-7 days, just do nothing. if you dislodge something before it heals your going to be sorry! just take it easy.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

My doc said ditch the sling as soon as you're comfortable. Use your arm as much as possible...but bear no weight. I did exactly that. Never wore the sling from the minute I left the hospital, and used my arm constantly. Could not be happier with how it turned out. Had surgery on a Monday and ran a 5k with my son the following Saturday. I rode my first post-surgery race within six weeks.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

dledinger said:


> My doc said ditch the sling as soon as you're comfortable. Use your arm as much as possible...but bear no weight. I did exactly that. Never wore the sling from the minute I left the hospital, and used my arm constantly. Could not be happier with how it turned out. Had surgery on a Monday and ran a 5k with my son the following Saturday. I rode my first post-surgery race within six weeks.


that's a fast recovery! good for you, but i would say that is not the normal recovery schedule for most. your recovery timeframe was likely unique to your injury and may not be the best advice for everyone. i've also never heard of not using a sling, that is surprising to hear, i know i could not have done that. same with running.

I was told before surgery that i would have a 12-16 week recovery and that was pretty spot on. I did my first race at 11 weeks but was careful not to crash.

i would stick to whatever your doc tells you because clearly it varies based on the injury and surgery.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah, certainly wasn't intended to be advice for anyone, let alone everyone. Just sharing my experience like the others here. That said, I do doubt it was anything specific to the injury...I have two plates, lotsa screws and several large bone fragments that could not be reattached. I was just coming out of healing for an AC tear at the time of injury. Anyway, it was a nasty break, I just happened to heal fairly quickly and had a great surgeon. My surgeon told me no sling after clavical surgery is common for adult males and it doesn't do anything but immobilize your shoulder which in turn slows recovery. Going without and moving your shoulder (but not bearing weight) hastens recovery by keeping the shoulder mobile. Anyway, I'm glad I ditched it and super glad for the advice from my surgeon.


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

so I had the surgery last week (left mid shaft clavicle. Ok yous were right about the pain that was a killer for the first few days now the pain has gone I forgot how good my arm could feel... The only part that creeps me out is the numbness below the plate around half of my chest


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

I had that blue sling on for 3 months when I first broke my left clavicle, I had surgery last week it feels more comfortable without that on, first few days my shoulder got really stiff so I left it off for a few hours and the pain was gone,... I think I got glued back together cause I don't see any stitches or staples I didn't think they done that


----------



## Kuato01 (Mar 20, 2015)

I had surgery two weeks ago, wore a sling for a week and never felt any pain at all. The numbness is right there though, mobility is back I'd say 90%. I don't know when, but I'll start with the road bike, the trails will have to wait a few weeks more.

Enviado desde mi G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

Did they use glue or stiches? Just that I looked at mine and it's smooth, i only took the dressing off and the paper stiches a few days after, I'm confused I thought they stapled it


----------



## Kuato01 (Mar 20, 2015)

I've got 14 staples.

Enviado desde mi G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

My scar line is from the tip of my finger to the palm of my hand, and no sign of a stitch, I'm going to get my doc to have a look if there are any under the skin I'm sure they shouldn't stay in too long


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Jason,

I figured my numbness was permanent (and it was dissappointing) but it's nearly back to normal after 6 months. I'm pretty pleased as I thought I'd just have to get used to it.

Don't sweat it this early. Give it a chance to heal.


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

I've to go back to the docs 2day I've got a stitch popping out thought it was only glued ha


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just got my 5 weeks x-rays on my Sonoma pin, Shows good callus/bone formation and I can't even see the crack line. It took me about the 4 week mark for the bone to feel solid and not hurt, even if I touched the fracture area.

I think this is good progress for a 35 year old, but may be normal progress. I took the cissus quadrangularis supplement which is supposedly the only supplement to increase bone healing time. I really feel that boosted my healing time, but who knows.

I think I'm going to go for my first very slow bike ride today, chancy but it will be slow to avoid any falls.

I'm so glad I choose the sonoma pin route over a plate, numbness was a big concern with choosing a plate. I did have a small sensitive area and another very small numb area near the incision but it is getting better and sensitive area is almost back to normal.

I know the original poster wanted the Sonoma pin also but they couldn't use it after opening him up and he got a plate and he now complains about the numbness in his chest.

It seems that with a plate you are more likely to cut these super clavicular nerve branches like shown in the picture. If you cut these you get a good chunk of numbness someplace. The surgeon needs to take care not to cut these but I guess most don't care for convenience or even know. I believe they regenerate most of the time but not always and can cause constant burning pain in some people.


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

After looking at this picture.. in the middle of C3 and C4 is the only place I have had a constant stabbing/burning pain, the doc said it's muscle tissue pushed up there when they were using there hammer and chisel


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

jasoncruise89 said:


> After looking at this picture.. in the middle of C3 and C4 is the only place I have had a constant stabbing/burning pain, the doc said it's muscle tissue pushed up there when they were using there hammer and chisel


I wonder how that happened. I had pain there also but it has been gone for a long time. There is a muscle that runs along there and attaches to the collar bone.

Are you saying he accidentally chiseled some of those muscle attachments to the collar bone?

I have a little pain in my trap muscle because where my collar bone broke is where part of the trap muscle attaches to. I know my doc said that he had to stitch this muscle tear together. I have minor pain at night in the trap muscle, but more in the middle of it where the doctor could not have touched.

Your doctor must have really screwed up by putting on that plate if your bone didn't actually break in this area. I believe my trap muscle tore as the bone went in two different places tearing the trap muscle as some of it was held in each bone half.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bike related injuries suck. Healing vibes to all.


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

So once the bar and screws are in how long does it take for the bone to heal?


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

jasoncruise89 said:


> So once the bar and screws are in how long does it take for the bone to heal?


About 4 or 5 weeks for the bone to finally join together with hard bone.

Around that time you should feel a lot better, however, the new bone isn't really hard enough yet until about 2 to 3 months to even think about riding where you may fall.


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

It's 4 weeks since I had the op, I had an X ray done friday I can still see the gap between the bone ... I only got 6 screws (thought I was great when I thought I had 8 ha)


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

jasoncruise89 said:


> It's 4 weeks since I had the op, I had an X ray done friday I can still see the gap between the bone ... I only got 6 screws (thought I was great when I thought I had 8 ha)


thought you had 8? What?

At 2 1/2 weeks my xray didn't show healing or still had the crack line, I didn't have anything to compare it to. 
At 5 weeks everything was filled in nicely and looked completely healed. Big difference in only 2 1/2 weeks, but 4 weeks I would think you should show some healing.

But take care until you show it healing because I read people have gotten bad plate jobs and the bone never healed properly.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

jasoncruise89 said:


> It's 4 weeks since I had the op, I had an X ray done friday I can still see the gap between the bone ... I only got 6 screws (thought I was great when I thought I had 8 ha)


Try not to worry about it until your doctor does. I could still see fracture at 6 weeks, but healing was very evident at that point.

Some people heal bones fast, some slow, and some don't heal on their own. The surgeons have ways to address that. Let it run the course and see what the doc says.


----------



## jasoncruise89 (Aug 9, 2015)

It's 7 weeks since I had the plate in i haven't been able to use my arm for a total of 4 months. I was discharged with no recommended physio. Any advice on how to strengthen the arm? I tried light weights but that just makes the arm shaky.


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

My arm was so weak that just the weight of my arm was hard to move also. I was just curling my arm with no weight in the beginning.


----------

